# Windows 7 - my review



## vamsi360 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been beta testing windows 7 for about 20 days and found some interesting changes. But I personally feel that Vista is equally good and vista didnot leave me any bad expereinces on my Dell Inspiron 1525.
 The UI change is appreciable. It uses less RAM than vista and some features are newly added.
 For users who are still using XP, you should try this beta as you are going to upgrade or migrate to 7 in future. The IE8 is a tremendous improvement over IE7 and it finally loads pages quickly and comparable to Firefox. Though the acid3 test results are odd there is another fact that IE8 renders top webpages faster than any browser.
 And finally, Win7 beta is good upgrade if you are still on XP and vista users may feel they can skip this one as beside UI changes this is nothing but polished VISTA and the same performance can be achieved by fine tweaking rather than buying a costlier upgrade pack.


----------



## rajeshjsl (Mar 28, 2009)

Dont mind , but you call this a review ? Lol


----------



## vamsi360 (Mar 28, 2009)

rajeshjsl said:


> Dont mind , but you call this a review ? Lol



because its my opinion.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 28, 2009)

I found Windows 7 to be MUCH better than Vista and XP, so much so that I had to install it in my Linux box. 
It was not only faster, but less resource intensive, UAC didn't irritate as much in Vista and looked better as well.
It would be a 9/10 for me (as opposed to 5/10 Vista)


----------



## amritpal2489 (Mar 28, 2009)

So.. This Is YOUR OPINION... Not a Review


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 29, 2009)

Big Fan of Windows 7 here, Additicted to it don't Know why.. After using Windows 7 Beta for a while when I switched to Vista trust me, I hated Vista.. But it will be a long wait for me coz the final version will be shipped only in September 2009,


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2009)

are vista drivers compatible with 7 ?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 29, 2009)

lol. what a review.

^^yes. Vista drivers work with windows 7. Been using win7 beta since it's launch and no issues at all. Perfect OS


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2009)

fine , from today i will run 7


----------



## vamsi360 (Mar 29, 2009)

thats my first writing........i never wrote any reviews before ..

But....win7 just is "polished vista" and is widely acknowledged for fixing the glitches and bugs found in vista and is not looked as a miliestone OS as VISTA.
These are the features that Vista promised but delivered in 7 thats it.

ONe thing i would add is that many say that "UAC is irritating". Thats a very small tweak and if its so irritating they can use TweakUAC or just disable UAC. One more thing is that why linux fans complain about UAC? It is better than typing the password eachtime in Ubuntu to authenticate inorder to gain root previleges. I suppose that being a linux or opensource fan doesnot mean that you should discourage other software. Linux is good and as far as my research about OSes and their architecture Windows is definitely evolving......
Solaris architecture better than Windows Xp better than linux 2.6 architecture.
Its the users ultimate opinion that decides what they prefer.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2009)

wow , i doesnt even needed to install drivers , everything was preinstalled . 

also i have heard that RC1 is like a TimeBomb version and will not work after release of actual win7 ?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 30, 2009)

^^welcome to win7 club. yes. It's one of the best OS that MS has ever built.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 30, 2009)

i was very surprised to see windows 7 working faster than vista , a little improvement on the kernel part . better task processing and increased har disk cache management . 

its great ! probably the next XP for us !

*rajeshonfire.co.cc/share/files/images.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Mar 30, 2009)

what about that RC1 and timebomb issue , i will purchase win7 defenitely soon


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 30, 2009)

Either my eyes are crazy, or windows 7 taskbar looks quite similar to KDE4.2 taskbar.
*img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200903301517021152x864s.png

PS: excuse the clutter


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 30, 2009)

actually i did find a pretty strange memory leak issue in win 7.... and reported it ... MSDN subscriber...

Played a .mkv file with KMP player.... after installing the KLite Codec pack....

It shows the BSOD in which it dumps the memory and restarts.... darn did it 4 times..... ....

i thght it was due to my Zune s/w first..lolz....

ps. I heard all Xp drivers work in Win 7...but its not all true...


----------



## desiibond (Mar 30, 2009)

nope. not winxp drivers.

All Vista drivers work in win7. Never dared to install any h/w drivers for XP in Win7.


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 30, 2009)

^^

i did install like 5 of them.... 3 (BT/Tuner/ExtHDD) of them worked.....


----------



## fabler (Mar 30, 2009)

I've installed windows 7 build 7057. Its kool. It has a nice set of wallpaper and a new logon screen. Speed is much better than other builds..


----------



## shaunak (Apr 4, 2009)

@MetalheadGautham: Your eyes are fine. Its a KDE rip off!


----------



## max_demon (Apr 4, 2009)

Which keys i can use with 7 , where is microsoft link ?


----------



## evewin89 (Apr 4, 2009)

4 me,still my favourite os XP rules in terms of Compatibility.


----------



## toofan (Apr 5, 2009)

Why is it Windows 7 ! why not Window 8 or 9 ( 9 would be best as it released in 2009)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 6, 2009)

shaunak said:


> @MetalheadGautham: Your eyes are fine. Its a KDE rip off!


Does the windows 7 taskbar still have an option to turn off transparency and go black ?
I think transparency is wasted on taskbar.
I turned my own plasma panel back to black in KDE.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 20, 2009)

how is the application support in windows 7.......anyone tried gaming on it?


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

m$ rock$.


----------



## saiyeek (Apr 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> lol. what a review.
> 
> ^^yes. Vista drivers work with windows 7. Been using win7 beta since it's launch and no issues at all. Perfect OS



I couldn't manage to run my Frontech Werbcam with Win7.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 22, 2009)

> .anyone tried gaming on it?


with the new catalyst and yet-beta geforce drivers, gaming in WIn7 beats Vista in every sphere.

Here's a review:-

*www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=17784


----------



## desiibond (Apr 22, 2009)

saiyeek said:


> I couldn't manage to run my Frontech Werbcam with Win7.



what is the model number of your webcam?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


comp@ddict said:


> with the new catalyst and yet-beta geforce drivers, gaming in WIn7 beats Vista in every sphere.
> 
> Here's a review:-
> 
> *www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=17784



for ATI, the new driver is doing wonders in win7 gaming but that nvidia beta driver is resulting in lower frame rate than that in vista.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

hmmm Windows 7 looks like worth a try but sadly I'm stuck on Dial-up.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 22, 2009)

^^what's your location? you can take DVD from me if you live in Bangalore.


----------



## saifkamaal (Apr 22, 2009)

The only plus point other than cool UI is that no more drivers installation. That save a lot of time and unnecessary restarts. But the downside is that hardly any game plays on this OS. This is a big issue and MS needs to look into it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 22, 2009)

saifkamaal said:


> The only plus point other than cool UI is that no more drivers installation. That save a lot of time and unnecessary restarts. But the downside is that hardly any game plays on this OS. This is a big issue and MS needs to look into it.



Offcourse the games will soon start supporting Windows 7.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 22, 2009)

saifkamaal said:


> The only plus point other than cool UI is that no more drivers installation. That save a lot of time and unnecessary restarts. But the downside is that hardly any game plays on this OS. This is a big issue and MS needs to look into it.



are you kidding?

I have played lot of games on win7


----------



## saifkamaal (Apr 22, 2009)

without any offense ... could u please name a few that u hv tried. I tried NFS MW, NBA 2003 .. these old aged games do not run.. how do u expect newer ones to run properly then ?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 22, 2009)

AOE II
AOE III
NFS MW
NFS Undercoer
GRID
DIRT
Crysis
Brian lara's crieket
virtua tennis 3
Mirror's edge
Far cry
Far Cry 2
FEAR
Burnout Paradise City Ultimate Box
F1 2002
Transformers


----------



## desiibond (Apr 22, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HET9P_BQtzk


----------



## horizonrays (Apr 26, 2009)

I am using The Release 7068 Now and Has ALso Used Its First Beta For 4 Months Have Not Seen Any Issue ! Not Even With Game !
It also Support Dual Graphics Card Of Different Company So You Can Plug One Big Ati and One Small Nvidia And Have Both Gaming With PHysx


----------



## Kenshin (May 20, 2009)

Liked the RC , it installed all the drivers by itself, for my NIC installed XP drivers in compatibility mode, works fine. UI is good, less memory usage.


----------



## shaunak (May 21, 2009)

toofan said:


> Why is it Windows 7 ! why not Window 8 or 9 ( 9 would be best as it released in 2009)


 
The name is actually a misnomer. It is actually Windows Build 6.1
Vista being 6 and XP being 5.1. But the name 7 was used during development, and it stuck.

*www.betanews.com/article/The-Windows-name-Is-there-special-significance-to-7/1224090202

Plus 7 seems to be a lucky number.


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2009)

No. No & No to every possible reason you gave there.

The reason its called Win 7 is because according to MSFT, this is the 7th major WIndows version being released. 6.1 is to ensure app compatibility, as most apps check the version build during compatibility verification.


----------

